# Multiple Shifts in one Day?



## lokinix (Oct 26, 2021)

I was wondering if spilt Shifts or multiple shifts in one day is something that is allowed? One shift I am thinking of taking is 700-1130 and then I am scheduled 115 - 1000. I plan on asking someone in the next couple of days, but I figured I would inquire here, just in case it wasn't something done.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 26, 2021)

Spot wants you to work 8 hours a day only at my store.


----------



## lokinix (Oct 26, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot wants you to work 8 hours a day.


Gotcha. I figured as much. I have had a 8.75 shift before, and from what I've heard from people, they don't see more then that often in TMs


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 26, 2021)

People at my store were allowed to work like this on weekends and during 4th quarter.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 26, 2021)

You can do that.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 26, 2021)

I've worked 17 hour shifts before. I've also had a day where I worked a few hours, then took a 2 hour break, then worked for 45 minutes, then another 2 hour break, and then worked for a couple more hours. Target allows pretty much anything as long as you don't hit meal compliance or violate any local laws.

Edit: and I'm sure other people have done worse shifts!


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 27, 2021)

Split shifts are fine and common for some TMs at my store. Like @Xanatos  said, don't hit compliance and it's all good.


----------



## lokinix (Oct 27, 2021)

Xanatos said:


> I've worked 17 hour shifts before. I've also had a day where I worked a few hours, then took a 2 hour break, then worked for 45 minutes, then another 2 hour break, and then worked for a couple more hours. Target allows pretty much anything as long as you don't hit meal compliance or violate any local laws.
> 
> Edit: and I'm sure other people have done worse shifts!


Ok! Ya, this would of been 4.5, 1.75 break, then 8.00 with a 45 in the middle of that shift.


----------



## lokinix (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks everyone!


----------

